# Tell me your Dog's Dastardly Deed or did you have a near deal breaker?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Well, there she is, the love of my life, Lily. And she is sitting on one of my most prized possessions, a hand made, 100% silk, insanely expensive rug I bought in China. The detail is amazing and it is to die for soft. You can see Lily likes it too. Well, when we first rescued Lily, being first time pup parents, we didn't know/take all the necessary precautions more experienced pup parents would naturally take. Yup, she PEED on the rug. Well, that was our "near deal breaker" but when she looks at me with those liquid brown eyes.....you go ahead little girl, pee on all the rugs mommy can afford. If that doesn't show how crazy I am about this soft little bundle of love, nothing does. So I thought it would be fun to hear about your dog's dastardly deed or "near deal breaker", or does everyone else have perfect pups?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That _is_ a pretty rug!
I can see why her eyes are impossible to resist!
No deal breakers here...BUT my first Malt, Sunny chewed my fav jeans!
It was the only thing of mine that he ever ate...he always went for my roommate's stuff, maybe she had borrowed them?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I told Bonnie the day I got her: "You're adorable and I love you like crazy, but if you touch the shoes, we're through!" She must've heard me because the only shoes she goes after are my $20 Keds, lol.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

The only problem I've had with Lizzie, is that sometimes she likes to chew the spines on my books! It's crazy, but she LOVES the spines, only the spines, of my books. I had to move all the books off the bottom shelf of my bookshelf so that she couldn't tear any more up.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie taught herself that electric cords aren't to be tugged on when she pulled my alarm clock on her head. I wasn't home but saw the evidence later. Except for TP, she's been pretty good.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki chewed my earphones foam covers. 3 pairs of earphones! My own fault for leaving them where she could get to them. I was more worried about her tummy than angry at her.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I may be the odd ball here cause my malt is almost 2 and never has ruined or chewed on any of our personal belongings or anything else. She's never been interested in chewing toys or shoes....if my daughter leaves a barbie doll lying around the house she'll just walk right by it. One thing for sure, though, we do have a serious sock thief in the house.MMMMM wondering who it can be.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I can't speak for Nelson yet. BUT my 9 year old cat, Spencer broke my mom's antique cyrstal punch bowl. That was her mother's MOTHER's. Well when he was a kitten nonetheless, I don't even know how he did it. But it was on our antique wash stand. It could have killed him...he somehow jumped up and pulled it down and it shattered into a million pieces. It probably weighed 4x what he did. I think he was in the other room before it hit the floor. My mom was devastated. And she still gets allergy shots to this day, just so we can keep him...if that's not pet devotion I dunno what is hahahha. I know it's not a dog story, but it's the best I had!

So far Nelson just chews on rags, and slippers and that kinda stuff. My first cat Casey, Andy or Nelson hasn't destroyed anything quite like Spencer did.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was outside this morning doing some painting & pups were keeping me company ....... a number of times I _*threatened*_ to take them both to the pound for their crazy barking!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I was outside this morning doing some painting & pups were keeping me company ....... a number of times I _*threatened*_ to take them both to the pound for their crazy barking!!


 
Lol, i'm always threatening Chloe that i'm going to find her a new home if she doesn't stop her barking at every little thing!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Very pretty rug, but those eyes are prettier! Rocky has never chewed on anything but his toys. He did pee on our rug when training him months ago so we had it cleaned and picked it up. We just put it back down today after five months of living with tile. He's been potty trained since he was 4 months old, so we'll see if he does anything on it, he better not or he'll get one less kiss before bed tonite!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily and Sasha chewed the cord to my flight simulator pedals,ticked me off,no practicing approaches before flights!!!! they also like my underwear....good thing I only buy cheap cotton.

Max ,our cocker (at the bridge)chewed my wedding shoes and chewed the carpet in the bathroom.......

Amber,our cocker got my wedding ring off the coffee table and tried to chew it,found it under the sofa...

Worst one was Amy our cocker (at the bridge),she chewed up a $300 medical law book and the back seat of my car! Anything that was mine,she chewed...

It was a defining moment and we used a muzzel on her for a few hours a day for about a month,she did good for a week ,chewed my contact prints for a photography class,so we muzzled again,for a week,the never chewed anything but her squeeky toys after that...except for her muzzel... We'd get the muzzel out once in a while to see if she still remembered it,as soon as she'd see it,she'd hang her head,one day she got into the closet and chewed it and rendered it unuseable,that was the last thing she chewed besides her squeekies.... We never got another muzzel..

No the ones at the bridge aren't there for chewing... but I bet they're chewing lots of toys right now...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LooooL the first period with a new puppy/dog is always extra exciting, but is also full of events. I will never forget The day Snowy chewed - correction: DESTROYED - the notes that I borrowed from a friend when I missed being in class. Snowy was around 4 months and was a huge chewer! I was in a terrible situation not knowing how to face my friend and tell her that "my dog ate your school Notes!"

No matter what they do, u can't help it but love them - they are good at stealing our hearts. 

Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Let's see. With Sam, there was that expensive pair of shoes - my bad, I left them out. Tessa has taken care of a couple of shoes too - I just have to explain to visitors that shoes go up high, like on a chair or counter top. 

Sweetness chewed a hole in my kitchen wall. And a couple of weeks after she got here, Tessa chewed the corner of my cedar chest that I got from my brother and SIL for my high school graduation - 34 years ago! Oh well - nothing lasts forever, right?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose has always been a good girl after I got her potty trained.:wub:Now my Lily is a different story. She has a rug fetish, too. Instead of peeing on it though, she licks it. I'll say "No, Lily" over and over again and she'll stop and look at me and the moment I turn my back, she starts up again licking the rug. In my "anger", I just rolled up the rug and put it away.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey recently chewed the power cord to my Macbook Pro....oooooh was I upset! I'm usually very careful to keep all wires and cords out of his reach...when I'm charging my laptop while using it, I hide the cord behind the couch cushions. Well, the other day Bailey was laying on the couch with me, chewing on a toy...or so I thought. Somehow he had dug out the power cord and chewed part of it off. Arrghh I was annoyed but more worried about him than anything else...I went crazy trying to figure out if he had swallowed any of it, and also was freaking out about what could have happened to him while chewing on a power cord! I felt like a horrible parent...I was sitting right there and didn't realize he had gotten the cord instead of his toy!!!! Then I found out the power cord was like $80 to replace...that wasn't fun. 

Bailey likes to chew on anything and everything...mostly fabric things though. He has chewed holes through a lot of my clothes. I have to be careful with him and give him lots of toys. But it's a little sad when he rips up brand new toys within minutes


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

(expensive rug) Thank goodness, you can have it cleaned.

I collect/restore antique bisque dolls. Libby snatched a antique human hair wig from my doll room. She tore it up and killed it. It looked a a big rat when she was done LOL:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is a keeper even IF he chews any & everything!:chili::chili:
My friend kept him for a week when I attended a reunion in the US---he ate part of her flocki rug (long strings!) had to go to the vet! He tries to eat the strings on the end of the persian carpets at our house! He trys to eat all my plants, and we had to remove most of his toys! I am into large carrots at the moment. But in his defense he has 2 sets of teeth in his little mouth!:innocent:
I am using "Bitter Apple" on the plants---maybe they will produce fruit?:HistericalSmiley:
He also likes to nip at your feet when you walk---we have developed a little dance that he is not sure what to do with YET. :smilie_tischkante:
I will miss this phase!:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie prefers to chew up and eat klennex and paper towels. I tried using bitter apple, but he doesn't mind that anymore! Also chews up pens and pencils if we leave them out. Fortunately he has never broken a ballpoint pen and gotten ink everywhere. Love him no matter what he does!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I feel very lucky because bisou isn't a chewer or destroyer except for paper products (napkins, toilet paper or currency so far).

She did go to the bathroom on a rug while she was all drugged up after her dental a few weeks ago, but that's okay because she couldn't even stand up/walk correctly.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

minnie chewed my netbook charger GAH! and once she swallowed a tissue gahh ..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I was outside this morning doing some painting & pups were keeping me company ....... a number of times I _*threatened*_ to take them both to the pound for their crazy barking!!


Okay, well I confess to having a silly saying that I would use to get through the puppy crazies! :blush: 
I would say to the pup(s) "*I hear the moon has a SERIOUS Maltese shortage!!!"* :HistericalSmiley: 
Then I would start mentally calculating the postage...

They knew I was only kidding, but the thought of them in a little space suit really cracked me up.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> My Rose has always been a good girl after I got her potty trained.:wub:Now my Lily is a different story. She has a rug fetish, too. Instead of peeing on it though, she licks it. I'll say "No, Lily" over and over again and she'll stop and look at me and the moment I turn my back, she starts up again licking the rug. In my "anger", I just rolled up the rug and put it away.:HistericalSmiley:


I have to admit I forgot one or two things Rocky does. He licks on the carpets and rugs too! I already scolded him for it last night and what do you think I find him doing again tonight? When he gets caught and I speak firmly to him and tell him no, he runs off and then runs back to me and jumps in my lap.:HistericalSmiley:I'm lucky though, he's never chewed on anything but his bones. He loves to rip apart his stuffed animals, but lately he is better at that, not doing it as much.. and now just throws them around that they go so high they then land on top of the furniture!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey recently chewed the power cord to my Macbook Pro....


Ooooh I sure remember Snowy's addiction to laptop power cords. I had to change my IBM power cord twice. Now that I think about it, I realize that Crystal didn't have a lot of puppy chewing stories, other than chewing her own stuffy toys :wub: awwh can't help it but love her and her mischievous brother :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> LooooL the first period with a new puppy/dog is always extra exciting, but is also full of events. I will never forget The day Snowy chewed - correction: DESTROYED - the notes that I borrowed from a friend when I missed being in class. Snowy was around 4 months and was a huge chewer! I was in a terrible situation not knowing how to face my friend and tell her that "my dog ate your school Notes!"
> 
> No matter what they do, u can't help it but love them - they are good at stealing our hearts.
> 
> Kat


Too funny!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm loving reading all these stories...it's always funnier when you hear of someone else's dog doing that kinda stuff!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm loving reading all these stories...it's always funnier when you hear of someone else's dog doing that kinda stuff!:HistericalSmiley:


LOOOL Dianne, I also couldn't help it but giggle reading what these little fluffs can do:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Okay, well I confess to having a silly saying that I would use to get through the puppy crazies! :blush:
> I would say to the pup(s) "*I hear the moon has a SERIOUS Maltese shortage!!!"* :HistericalSmiley:
> Then I would start mentally calculating the postage...
> 
> They knew I was only kidding, but the thought of them in a little space suit really cracked me up.


I don't know if you remember or if it was before your time....The Honeymooners, with Jackie Gleason. He would say to his wife, "To the moon Alice!!!!" And do this while making a fist...:HistericalSmiley:I love your saying!!!!:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wonder what it is with MacBook pro cords. That has been Lola's favourite naughty. :smpullhair: she still likes toilet paper, no biggie..... and destroyed one of my make-up brushes, that she has a penchant for. She is a huge stealer, but it is more of a game. She steals then prances in front of me, look what I have got  but she gives it to me willingly.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am having so much fun reading everyone's stories! You guys got me worried about my Mac power cord, I just leave it lying out (yipes!), but so far no interest. Hmmm, I'm thinking Lily might just like silk, like her momma, she has also chewed the silk tassels of the bed's dupioni silk euro shams. I'd come home and find pieces of silk tassel everywhere. The pseudo threats also crack me up! The hubs always cracks a sick threat when the girls are being a little bad, he says "I hear Little Saigon calling" or "I hear they like little dogs in Little Saigon". By way of explaination/clarification, where we live in O.C. there is an area with a huge population of Vietnemese immigrants that goes by the nickname, Little Saigon. It is pretty cool, all the signs are in Vietnemese as all the local business are owned by immigrants or their descendents. I love it, great food and shopping. There is that lore that some asian countries consume dog meat. When the hubby starts threatening it cracks me up, sick but funny!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't know if you remember or if it was before your time....The Honeymooners, with Jackie Gleason. He would say to his wife, "To the moon Alice!!!!" And do this while making a fist...:HistericalSmiley:I love your saying!!!!:chili:


Yes the Honeymooners was before my time, but I guess I was saying the same kind of thing!  lol


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I have to admit I forgot one or two things Rocky does. He licks on the carpets and rugs too! I already scolded him for it last night and what do you think I find him doing again tonight? When he gets caught and I speak firmly to him and tell him no, he runs off and then runs back to me and jumps in my lap.:HistericalSmiley:I'm lucky though, he's never chewed on anything but his bones. He loves to rip apart his stuffed animals, but lately he is better at that, not doing it as much.. and now just throws them around that they go so high they then land on top of the furniture!:HistericalSmiley:


 :rockon::rockon: Rock on, Rocky!:chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Maltese that passed away this year had the shoe fetish when he was a puppy. But he didn't chew the whole shoe. He liked to remove the insole and chew that. I would guess it was more ... flavorful. :biggrin: I realized he was mature just a few years ago when I accidentally left shoes on the floor and he didn't do a thing to them. :cheer: I think he was about eight years old at the time.

My rescued Chihuahua, Charlie, has not been so, umm, selective, and shoes now must be on elevated surfaces or in bins. He also likes to de-stuff things. His toys, fine. His beds, well,they're cheap and I think I won't replace them with the same thing. But he also chewed a couple holes in a comforter and started destuffing that! Aaarrrrg. Thank heavens it was cheap, too! But he is proof that there is no such thing as a free dog.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG these stories are so funny (& mostly expensive). You do have to love the little cuties though!!
My Cookie is over 2 now & has never chewed a thing that doesn't belong to her. She does have a favorite toy, the dog version of a set of keys on a ring, red, yellow & blue. She ALWAYS chews the yellow one, never the others. Must smell different.

My Jack Russell, Samantha, chewed, it seemed like a million pairs of shoes, all before she was 2 years old. Not mine, I put mine away. Then she just stopped. She will still chew the face off any stuffed animal. 
Love'em both to pieces!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Omg! Yall's stories are too funny. Kaylee and Krissy love tissue! On the other hand, our lil yorkie, Allie chewed up a $100 part on a laptop from work that dh was repairing. She also had severe separation anxiety when she was younger. She would go absolutely nuts the second she heard a vehicle crank up. She would climb into our cabinets and pull things out. I once left her out while I was gone less than ten minutes, really how much damage could she do in that lil bit of time? Somehow, she managed to pull the measuring cup out of the flour canister in the cabinet. I use a plastic gallon size ice bucket to store the flour. I don't know how she got the top off the bucket. She also pulled a sealed box of tea bags out and chewed through the plastic on it too. During that same ten minutes, she also chewed through the thick plastic of the outer part of a pack of charmin from sam's club.To say the least, I didn't make that mistake with her again. One of our rescues, Max had a flipflop fetish. He destroyed at least four pairs of them. Bitter apple spray cured that though.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hehe ... this thread never gets boring :HistericalSmiley: I LOVE IT - and love its posts:wub:



littlebit279 said:


> Omg! Yall's stories are too funny.


I also just wanted to add that I LOVE your SWEET avater picture:wub:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston is always taking things, but cheap stuff. He's a fan of paper, pens, and his personal favorite, underwear. I'm constantly taking things away from him. Last night when I was putting him in his crate I found two pairs of underwear hidden in there. 

The funniest thing he ever took was a little flashlight. I use it in the bedroom if my husband goes to bed before me. I was shinning the light in his crate so he could find his way, and he grabbed the light, beam facing forward, and used it himself. 

He's one year old today and he's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

And he's a cutie too....Happy Birthday Preston!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I grew up with cats and have always wanted a dog. My mom had a friend that would bring her dog over when she would visit a Keeshond named Snuffy and the neighbor down the street had a Keeshond named Bobo, oh how i loved these dogs. They had so much hair and the best personalities. I wanted one so bad so when my husband was stationed in Alaska i bought a Keeshond puppy that i named Shelby i got her from an add in the paper (way before i knew better). Since i had never grown up with dogs i wasn't prepared for all the chewing they did. My girl Shelby chewed the speaker wires, the legs on my chair, she would get my bras out of the laundry basket and chew the under wire, you name it she chewed it, shoes everything. I was so frustrated that i put an add in the paper and got some calls, but couldn't get rid of her i was just so in love and knew we would get through this and we did. This was 19 years ago and my girl lived to the ripe old age of 14 her life cut short because of Cancer. My 2 breed of dogs that i have always wanted was a Keeshond and a maltese and i have my malts now. I will never get another Keeshond because after the chewing Shelby was just the perfect girl and such a joy that i feel as if i were trying to replace her. I miss that girl so much, it still hurts 5 years later.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Rocky!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora bit and scratched a BARE spot in our carpet but she wouldn't have done that if we had cleaned up that spot where the cat threw up better. She could still smell it so she kept digging on it.  Other than that, she tears up paper. And we don't know if it was her or the cat that chewed up my laptop power cord. But as long as she gives kisses and looks at us with that cute little underbite she's a keeper! We keep the cat around and all he does is throw up!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> hehe ... this thread never gets boring :HistericalSmiley: I LOVE IT - and love its posts:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> I also just wanted to add that I LOVE your SWEET avater picture:wub:


Thank you! DH did that as a surprise for me a while back, I love it too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Grrrrrrrr. Lola's latest favourite steals are my glasses. She is terrible for grabbing my glasses. I need new ones but am nervous I may put them down somewhere where she can get them. The bifocal ones I am looking at are really quite pricey too.


----------

